# Water Based Sealant Or Oil Based



## alex.snaith (Apr 17, 2017)

Quick. I'm at Bunnings now

So, water based sealant or oil based? 

Cheers. Alex.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 17, 2017)

Still waiting? Acrylic.


----------



## alex.snaith (Apr 17, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Still waiting? Acrylic.


Ahaha not quite mate, but thats what i bought anyway . Thanks


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 17, 2017)

Water based always.


----------



## reen08 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm about to build a new enclosure and was wondering exactly the same. Thanks for the info


----------

